# X-otic Crystals / Lectra finish



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I reposted this cuz it got lost during the last system crash. I think.....


*I finely got to try out the crystals. Yes they do get some getting used to, but after exparementing with them all night, I got to know them pretty well. Doing them step by step as the manufacture recomended didn't work for me, but after playing around with them and trying new things, they turned out pretty good. I almost didn't get to it becouse of other projects in the painting part of the shop, but we rolled the car into another part of the shop and just went for it.

I have a silver metalic base and medcoat clear on my brother "Chees's" Regal. After sanding smooth the midcoat clear, I taped out some simple patterns were the crystal will go. Though now I wish I would have gone with some not so basic patterns, but still it does look good. 

After the crystals had formed. I misted over them with NightHauk blue (Really dark blue). Letting the blue compleaty dry after an hour. I washed off the crystals useing a clean denum rag. Then contenued to clean the entire car with only soap and water.

After it dried I applied 3 coats of 3oz. HOK silver mini-flake, 1oz of PPG red pearl, mixed in 2qrts of clear.

and covering evrything in a gallen of clear.

The car still needs to be cut and buffed. It will also get a new silver vinel top to go with the new finish.

I realy did like the crystal effect, but I think I might stick with marbeliser. I find it easer to work with, and both are very similer.

Befor pics










After the silver base and mid-clear











Here are the crystals forming. 










Crystals fully formed









After the night hauk blue









after the flake/pearl/clear mix

































Broken windshield a result of my brothers anger manegment technique. (grab a baseball bat and break somthing) :biggrin: *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

That's really nice. Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

thats the stuff I was asking about!

Thanks for reposting!


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Jun 23 2004, 06:50 PM
> *That's really nice. Congrats! :biggrin:*


 someone really like this :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regalized+Jun 24 2004, 07:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Regalized @ Jun 24 2004, 07:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CadillacDeville96_@Jun 23 2004, 06:50 PM
> *That's really nice. Congrats!  :biggrin:*


someone really like this :0[/b][/quote]
Shhhhh...dont reveal my plans


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

:tears: :ugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

that does look real good!  how mutch were the christals and where did you get them?


----------



## Ev0lv3 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 120clown_@Jun 25 2004, 07:59 AM
> *that does look real good!  how mutch were the christals and where did you get them?*


 yes yes, good question..!!


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

i am painting my 63 impala and that shit would look sick in my desighn


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I ordered them from innate.com, they are having a special right now. I think it's like $50 a pint. I ended up useing like 3 pints cuz of the experamenting with it to get to know it better.

www.innate.com

innate also has some other cool stuff like that new crhome finish.


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

cool do you run your own paint shop? or do you just playaround with it??


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 120clown_@Jun 25 2004, 01:46 PM
> *cool do you run your own paint shop? or do you just playaround with it??*


 I do have my own shop, but.......

I'm not licensed  

I'v been doing it all under the table for a few years now, and it was all good, but then I started getting populer, realy populer. :uh: 

The local bodyshop started complaining to the city about me running an ilegal buisniss that is underminding there's.

I'v had notice after notice to quit what I'm doing, but I say fuck it. I like what I do and as far as anybody is conserned I can still call it a hobby  

I'm only 25 but I started messing around with custome painting when I was in highschool. I'v done lots sence then, and will contenue to do so. 

I do want to start my own ladgit buisness, but not in this erea cuz it's too remote. I want to move into a larger erea. Maybe even start by working for some one else's shop for awile. :dunno:


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

thats cool bro. i would also like to start my own little shop but i suck ass i have only painted like 3 cars and i dont experament enough..... well great job  (ps good luck with your hobbie)


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Jun 23 2004, 07:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohh....
I just thought he did the windshield like that to match the patterns...lol

Rob


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

thats custom! :biggrin:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

fukkin nice paint ........ and anget management didnt work for me....


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 27 2004, 09:57 PM
> *fukkin nice paint ........ and anget management didnt work for me....*


 Thanks but...........



what do you mean by... 

"and anget management didnt work for me...." :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

The police will RAID you! or at the least send a couple of dectectives out to look around. All you have to do is say these are ALL your personal cars and you working on them as a hobby. You'll need the titles on hand to prove it. If your customers trust you enough to hold or copy thier title.  ..........seen it happen in person


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

Some updated pics.....


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Jun 24 2004, 10:29 AM
> *I reposted this cuz it got lost during the last system crash. I think.....
> I finely got to try out the crystals.  Yes they do get some getting used to, but after exparementing with them all night, I got to know them pretty well.  Doing them step by step as the manufacture recomended didn't work for me, but after playing around with them and trying new things, they turned out pretty good.  I almost didn't get to it becouse of other projects in the painting part of the shop, but we rolled the car into another part of the shop and just went for it.
> 
> ...


gotta love the front window, thats something id do, guess painting cars get frustrating, ive fucked 2 brand new and 1 airbrush from painting


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

how much would you charge for somethin like that? that looks tight man :thumbsup:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 12 2004, 04:25 PM
> *how much would you charge for somethin like that? that looks tight man  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2211527[/snapback]​*


Thanks, but I have had many people ask to do this kind of job for them, but to tell you the truth I have no idea how much crystal jobs go for, cuz nobody else around here does them....

I know they do them in cali, any of you cali guys know how much the shops down there are charging for crystals? :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well if you ever want to do my car, lets talk, i need it painted in the future


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 15 2004, 05:47 PM
> *well if you ever want to do my car, lets talk, i need it painted in the future
> [snapback]2220225[/snapback]​*



Well i can defenatly do your car, just let me know what you want....

what colors, flake, patterns.............

Where are you from?

and if you can send me some pix of your car to get a better idea of your ride, and what your piant budget is

heres my email [email protected]

I'm pretty swamped right now, but i'm sure i'll have some more time later this fall or this winter


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I was thinking that in further use of the crystals -- you could over reduce some black/blue (Indigo color)& spray the edges of the patterns to create a 3-D effect .... the silver paint would appear to float over the patterns,,,,,, 

If someone thinks about doing so -- i suggest you use a fine spray gun wih a 1.0 tip or smaller .. you should close off the fluid knob on the gun & just barely have material come out of the tip while spraying -- You dont want to over do the fade effect & add too much material ...



-- looks like a fine job there familia .. I tried posting pics but the required size limit was changed i think when the site was down .....


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

Updates....

Chrome wheels
Droped 2" up front, 3" in the rear


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Oct 16 2004, 09:14 AM
> *Updates....
> 
> Chrome wheels
> ...


fark that looks good ay


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

YEP... im drivin from indy to washington to get my car painted!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn, that looks tight! i can't wait to get my car painted, i might be takin a trip to washington :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Oct 16 2004, 04:50 PM
> *damn, that looks tight! i can't wait to get my car painted, i might be takin a trip to washington  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2303064[/snapback]​*


I rather take a trip OUT of washington lol


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 23 2005, 01:14 PM
> *so how does the crystal work?you just spray it over your base and let it sit? or do you actually have to lay over a sheet like marble?never seen this before
> [snapback]3311713[/snapback]​*



It may look simular to marbleiser, but the application of it is way defrent....

With marble, you can spray the marble right over the base, 
then plastic wrap while wet, for the effect. 
and clear.

With crystals you need to lay your base
Then clear your base with a catylised topcoat. 
Let cure, 
Throughly scuff. 
Mask aff the paterns. 
Spray crystals salution
let it form (you may have to redue this step untill you get the right patterns)
Spray a coat of any other color base
let dry
Wash or scrub off the crystals (leaving there imprint behind)
Then clear.

As you can see applying crystals isn't as easy as marble........not to mention it cost more then marble............but then again thats why they are unique


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

that is sik.nice job


----------



## FatMan64 (Oct 7, 2005)

ive never heard of crystalz before, but that shit looks tight! how much would a pint cover?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

quit a bit actualy......a quart is more then enough to do a whole car. It's the amount you may use up just trying to get it to do it's thing at first.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

you mentioned chrome paint ...have you tried it? does it look real? i once read in lrm that they used some sort of paint system to lay chrome paint and it looked like the real shit? i wonder if thats the shit?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looks good homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Prodaddy (Dec 29, 2005)

i have had good luck with the crystal efects.It needs to be in a cool invironment and have plenty of time to let it dry,for a long strains effect.if you want them tight,you can use a heat gun.hear is a mailbox i did just messing around.
Ethan"Prodaddy"


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

I WAS WANTING TO KNOW HOW I CAN GET THIS EFFECT ON THE SIDE OF A CAR... THE REASON I ASK IS THE PICS I HAVE SEEN ARE OF TOP PIECES: HOOD, DECK LID, AND TOP WITH EXECPTION TO THE BIKE, WHICH COULD HAVE BEEN ON ITS SIDE WHEN PAINTED... I DONT KNOW... ANY ADVICE OR HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Its the same steps for the side........only problem is that you have to be realy good with spraying it with out it running on you.

I see most of my pics have turned to red x's  I'll try to get some more pics of that car up....... the sides are done too.


----------

